# EMS in NYC - ride out



## lex (Jun 29, 2011)

I've finally finalized the time off work and have book the tickets. I'm heading to New York, New York for a week in August! While I'm down there in addition to seeing the sights I would love to see/find out more about how the EMS system works. Whenever I travel I try to get a little bit of a taste for EMS in the places that I visit, but thus far my experiences have been limited to Canadian communities as that is where all my travel has been (since catching this EMS bug anyway). 

I looked the FDNY EMS site as well as the NYC EMS site, and searched around the net but haven't found anything that gives me any contact into for anyone specific. I would love to do a ride out (if that is an option) or even come see a station/dispatch center, talk with the crews about their training, which resources go to which calls, getting to scenes/hospitals in a large city environment, medical direction, treatment protocols, and really anything else that they would be willing to share with a relative EMS newbie from Canada. Thanks to sites such as this one I've talked with care providers from around the world about many of these things, but I find it so much easier to learn, and to truly invision our similarities, and our differences when I can place myself right there in the thick of a situation. 

If anyone has any leads or could put me in touch with someone I would be more greatful. 

Lex!


----------



## firecoins (Jun 29, 2011)

NY Downtown Hospital & Lennox Hill Hospitals have EMS depts in Manhattan that MIGHT let you do it.  I don't have contact info.


----------

